# Liszt lieder



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I listen to a couple songs of Liszt and they are quite good. My question is why are they not as respected and frequently recorded as Schumann, Schubert and Brahms?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I listen to a couple songs of Liszt and they are quite good. My question is why are they not as respected and frequently recorded as Schumann, Schubert and Brahms?


Probably because Liszt Leider is rather off-putting and unfortunate, when Liszt Lieder might be more appropriate? 

That's all the grammar police have to say for today!

I guess, delving into the history of classical music, the Teutonic-Prussian dominance of the classical form, is probably why, Hungarians, Czechs and Poles have all been side-lined.

Thankfully more people are waking up and realising that music in the life of the side-line, holds its own gems.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

I think this is due to the fact that Liszt did sometimes extreme experiments with harmony and form in his Lieder. Some of his song come out rather weird, makes some people say "well he's a pianist, he can't be a good songwriter". And also in the late 19th century Liszt was very controversial not only for his avant-garde writing but also of a book written by his female student telling lying stories about Liszt as abuser. But that's only my speculations.

I love one of his lieder very much, called Ich Liebe dich. 



 I can hear the beauty of the major 7th something Satie and many other artist did too.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

that's a beautiful song.
I like the following one Ihr Glocken von Marling





Hlolli but Liszt understood the importance of the song, by promoting those of Schubert and Schumann. Surely that 19th century crowd could have been more appreciative. I don't want to say his lied is better than Schumann's but in my opinion they are.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Thankfully more people are waking up and realising that music in the life of the side-line, holds its own gems.


You're correct. I have been discovering some real gems. Last night I listened to Czerny's Grande Serenade for Piano and winds.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes I agree, to me Schubert is number one and after him are Hugo Wolf and Franz Liszt. I have never got good connection with Schumann. He's poetic but I can't sense the expression as good other people claim they do.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I haven't heard them. My first impression of Romantic lieder from the Weimar school would be Hugo Wolf's songs, which I find easier to admire than like. Is Liszt different?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Liszt is very much different. He is more Schubertian in my opinion.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

As I'm usually not a big Liszt fan, it bugs me a bit that my favorite lied of all time - "Oh quand je dors" - was written by him. 

And this is my favorite version (of the 20 or so that I've heard), with Maori soprano Marie Te Hapuku.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for sharing that song Tres.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yesterday I've stumbled upon Il m'aimait tant but I see it's already mentioned in post above, the same link I wanted to post. 

ScipioAfricanus, if you're still alive it would be nice if you could correct thread's name - lieder, not leider.


----------

